# LG-K40 "LG IMS" Error Message



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi folks. I have not downloaded any programs or apps recently. I have made no settings changes. All of a sudden today I am getting this pop-up that says " LG IMS keeps stopping"(appinfo / close app options). What could be causing this and how do I get it to stop. I tried researching it online but every reply has a different opinion!


----------



## 1ninjasurfer (8 mo ago)

I tried looking it up as well becase I am having the same problem. All I could find was many, many articles saying the same 4-5 steps with nearly the same exact wording. 

Just saying, my phone is an LG Aristo 2 plus

1 was recently updated/installed software needed to be deleted/ some software needed update
2: change ip address through the hidden menu (the instructions did not help me get to my ip address, let alone change it) 
3: factory reset the phone 
4: disable the app through the same hidden menu (for me the pop up "uNfOrTyNaTeLy, Lg ImS hAs StOpPeD. " and would kick me out of the IMS menu and back to the starting the hidden menu) 
5: download some software thing that would delete the IMS from your phone

I'm sorry that this has no way of helping you. But I understand the pain, this damn pop up is popping up as I type every 10 seconds. Good luck!


----------



## Timh1111 (Jan 10, 2015)

1ninjasurfer said:


> I tried looking it up as well becase I am having the same problem. All I could find was many, many articles saying the same 4-5 steps with nearly the same exact wording.
> 
> Just saying, my phone is an LG Aristo 2 plus
> 
> ...


Since I haven't downloaded or installed anything in maybe a year, that rules out removing anything new! And like you, none of the instructions were valid for my LG-K40! The only last thing would be to do a Factory Reset which means I lose any Data I have. Just don't understand how this started happening all of a sudden for no reason!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Call your Cell Phone carrier. That's what you're paying them for.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

Timh1111 said:


> Since I haven't downloaded or installed anything in maybe a year, that rules out removing anything new! And like you, none of the instructions were valid for my LG-K40! The only last thing would be to do a Factory Reset which means I lose any Data I have. Just don't understand how this started happening all of a sudden for no reason!


Nothing at all in a year?
No emails? No web browsing?
It really sounds like something has surfed in under the cover of one of these things and installed adware or another nefarious program.
Maybe you need to install something like Malawarebytes (do they even do android?) and run a scan.

_edit_ It appears this is an issue that is far from being resolved.








How To Fix The 'LG IMS Has Stopped' Error On Your Phone - SlashGear


An error message that reads "LG IMS has stopped" is plaguing LG smartphone users working with T-Mobile carrier services. Here's how to fix it, for now.




www.slashgear.com




.
Looks like you will need to be patient and hope the fix the companies are working on resolves it.


----------

